# Lost Beagles/B.F. Grant



## below285 (Nov 27, 2021)

Turned out Friday morning and lost three of our pack at B.F. Grant WMA.  Dogs had name tags with contact info and e-collars.  Spent all Friday evening and most of today looking.  If anyone happens to see or hear of anyone finding any dogs would love to know.  I would like to think someone would call if they are found but nowadays you never know.  Two tri color and a yellow female.  Thanks, Mike.


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 28, 2021)

I hope you find them!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 28, 2021)

I’ll run by tomorrow and have a look see. What general area?


----------



## specialk (Nov 28, 2021)

trad bow said:


> I’ll run by tomorrow and have a look see. What general area?



Thats awful nice if you TB....


----------



## trad bow (Nov 28, 2021)

I don’t live but five miles from the WMA and my mother lives just across the road. I’ll be stopping by to check on her plus I run my bird dog up there too


----------



## cuda67bnl (Nov 28, 2021)

I hope to be there tomorrow with my hawk. Gonna take the beagle I found at Gaither with me to see if it’ll hunt under my bird. I’ll certainly keep an eye and ear out for em.


----------



## below285 (Nov 28, 2021)

We were close to the intersection of Hearn and Indian creek rd.  Thanks for looking out.  I was there again today for most of the day.  Unfortunately I’m beginning to think the worst.  The day we lost em we we located two other people in the same direction the dogs ran, we talked and they said the dogs never crossed that direction.  That means between us and them something happened to em.  There was a road we crossed while headed towards the other hunters and as we crossed a truck was flying down the road.  It was bookin it like there was a fire.  Didn’t think anything of it till afterwards.  Maybe they’ll show up yet, I’ll just keep hoping and praying.  Thanks again guys!


----------



## LTFDretired (Nov 28, 2021)

That is tough, I hope you find them! Are they chipped?


----------



## below285 (Nov 29, 2021)

Unfortunately they weren’t chipped. Lesson learned on my part.  Gonna ride the roads again this afternoon.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 29, 2021)

I’ll be up there in a tan Tacoma with a shell on truck bed.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 29, 2021)

Looked around this morning but no luck. I’ll probably go bird hunting in the same area this afternoon and maybe they’ll come in to my dog if they’re still in area.


----------



## below285 (Nov 29, 2021)

trad bow said:


> Looked around this morning but no luck. I’ll probably go bird hunting in the same area this afternoon and maybe they’ll come in to my dog if they’re still in area.



Y’all don’t know how much it means to me to know folks will still help a stranger out like this.  Thank y’all so much.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 29, 2021)

below285 said:


> Y’all don’t know how much it means to me to know folks will still help a stranger out like this.  Thank y’all so much.


There are some real good folks on here  I hope you find your dogs. Did you throw your jacket down for them , just in case ?


----------



## specialk (Nov 29, 2021)

below285 said:


> Unfortunately they weren’t chipped. Lesson learned on my part.  Gonna ride the roads again this afternoon.



probably heard this before but id invest in a track/train collar for every dog you turn loose.....i learned that lesson a long time ago myself.....good luck!!


----------



## mallardsx2 (Nov 29, 2021)

I only left a dog in the woods one time. The next day I had a garmin astro 220. 

I hope you find them. Did you try to leave your jacket on the ground where you left them out?


----------



## below285 (Nov 29, 2021)

I did leave a jacket and vest Friday, Saturday, and picked it up yesterday.  I’ve already ordered a sportdog gps unit.  Can’t go through this again.  They had regular ecollars on and were trained to return upon stimulation.  The collars I use have a two mile range.  That’s what has me worried is out of the three missing not one returned.  I could see one collar not working but all three seems strange.  But lesson learned for sure.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Nov 29, 2021)

We were there this afternoon. Didn’t see or hear em. Sorry. Rode most of the WMA. Stopped and told another gentleman that was fixing to run a bird dog, to keep an eye and ear out. He said he would.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 29, 2021)

I didn’t see any sign of your dogs this afternoon. Didn’t hear any barking.


----------



## LTFDretired (Nov 29, 2021)

Nice to see all the folks trying to help. I hope he finds his way back home


----------



## trad bow (Dec 1, 2021)

Any update?


----------



## below285 (Dec 1, 2021)

trad bow said:


> Any update?


Unfortunately no.  Had a buddy ride over for a few hours yesterday and ride the roads.  It’s hard for me to get over there during the week.  Gonna ride over again Saturday, probably a long shot, but gonna keep looking.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 1, 2021)

I’ll ride thru in a bit. I’ve got a Dr appointment in the morning then I’ll head back up there to hunt and have another look around.


----------



## LTFDretired (Dec 1, 2021)

Rats, I was hoping for a post the dog was found?


----------



## below285 (Dec 17, 2021)

Just got a call from a guy hunting on the corner of Hearn rd and Indian Creek.  He found one of the three.  Said she looks rough, on the way to get her now!


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 17, 2021)

Hopefully the other two are close by her.


----------



## gawildlife (Dec 17, 2021)

Sounds like they got picked up by a thief. I despise theives.


----------



## below285 (Dec 17, 2021)

Got the one dog picked up.  Talked with several guys on there way out from hunting.  Most said they’d be back tomorrow to hunt so they’ll be keeping an eye out.  Hopefully the other two show up also.  It’d make for a heck of a Christmas.  Thanks again to everyone who’s been keeping an eye out.


----------



## ucfireman (Dec 18, 2021)

Glad you got one back. 

I had a dog run off from a park a few years back. Looked for her for 4 days. Posted signs everywhere. Finally someone called and said they saw her. I took off and was able to get her cornered. She growled like she didn't know me. I just sat there talking in a soft voice and she finally realized who I was and came to me wagging and crying. She loved on me from then on like she had never done before.

Don't know if yours is a working dog or a pet but I bet she will be a different dog going forward. Love her up. 
Hope you get the others too. Maybe put some food out there close (where the 1 was found). Maybe able to help them survive a little if they ain't eating till someone can find them.


----------



## Duff (Dec 18, 2021)

Glad you got one of them!  Fingers crossed for the other two!


----------



## below285 (Dec 19, 2021)

The same group of guys that found the first one found another one this morning.  They dropped her off on their way home.  Turns out they live about 15 min down the road from me.  It’s a small world.  Still missing one but I can’t believe we got these two back.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 19, 2021)

below285 said:


> The same group of guys that found the first one found another one this morning.  They dropped her off on their way home.  Turns out they live about 15 min down the road from me.  It’s a small world.  Still missing one but I can’t believe we got these two back.



Congrats on the recovery of your dogs!!
Lots of good people in this world. This forum has been proving it for almost 21 years.


----------



## Timberjack86 (Dec 21, 2021)

This was a great thread with great people coming together! Hope you find your 3rd dog


----------



## trad bow (Dec 21, 2021)

Can’t believe I haven’t came across them. Really glad you’ve got two of them back. I’m in that area daily as my 86 year old mother lives very close to there. I just live on other end of Rieds Rd. My guess is they come to the sound of the beagles others have running. Very happy the coyotes didn’t get those two.


----------



## Wifeshusband (Dec 21, 2021)

Yes, pray the yotes don't get the remaining one, especially if it's weak, hungry and worn out. Good luck!


----------



## LTFDretired (Dec 22, 2021)

Prayers you get the 3rd one back!


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 22, 2021)

below285 said:


> The same group of guys that found the first one found another one this morning.  They dropped her off on their way home.  Turns out they live about 15 min down the road from me.  It’s a small world.  Still missing one but I can’t believe we got these two back.



How far apart were the two dogs when found?


----------



## antharper (Dec 22, 2021)

Great news ! Hopefully the other one shows up


----------



## Maydog (Dec 27, 2021)

There's a post on this same forum by Cuda67bnl that he found a beagle near Gaither the same day you reported yours missing.
 not sure id that's near where you lost your's or not.


----------

